# Do you clap after a performance you don't like?



## eorrific

I've recently attended a concert that I don't like (and believe most weren't too thrilled about it either), but after the last movement ends, everyone just clapped and not a single person boo'ed. [It was like the orchestra didn't even bother for rehearsals]

What do you do if you're attending an outrageous performance? Do you polite clap at the end? Boo? Or clap in the middle of the performance? :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Usually I leave the theater before the end of the piece in these cases.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I would never applaud a performance I don't like. If it was an appalling performance and people had started booing I would join in.


----------



## Guest

I would never be so rude as to leave the theater or to boo but I would not clap this applies also to a work that I did not enjoy.


----------



## Crudblud

I think I would just not clap, but I have to admit that I dislike the concert hall atmosphere and would rather not attend enough concerts to discover my actual stance on booing.


----------



## Ukko

Has no one heard of 'polite applause'?

I'm quite sure that performers recognize it.


----------



## eorrific

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would never applaud a performance I don't like. If it was an appalling performance and people had started booing I would join in.


If no one boos, what do you do then?  I'm asking all of you whether you are brave enough to start the booing. (I'm too chicken, by the way)


----------



## Nadia

I would never boo because I'm chicken too. And I'm afraid of those old ladies who look at you with the look that could cut a watermelon in half... When I don't like a preformance I make a very special facial ("This is so disgusting!") expression and I stare at the preformer. I don't clap. And if someone gets too excited, I give him/her the look that cuts watermelons in half.


----------



## Lenfer

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would never applaud a performance I don't like. If it was an appalling performance and people had started booing I would join in.




You don't boo anyone not even *Nigel Kennedy* instead you give them the "polite clap" when they hear how meager the applause are they will know and be ashamed. However I have never had to use the polite clap even if the performance was below par I have always been entertained and thus feel the need to show my appreciation.

These days due to my life at the moment I don't get out to see as many young people or groups. I tend to stick to people I've seen before or know they are fairly consistent which may also factor into my opinion.

*Edit*:

Sorry *Hilly* for repeating your post I didn't read the whole thread before posting. :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

I've got to admit, I'm a polite clapper. But everyone who knows me knows I can't hide facial expressions.


----------



## Ramako

I clap :clap:

I smile at people I don't like, compromise my opinions at the first sign of trouble, don't tell people the truth because it might offend them... What's the difference?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I still politely clap to Beethoven performances, sometimes I even smile, but inside I'm thinking, "Thank goodness it's over."

:tiphat:


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

The idea of applause is to show appreciation of the people on stage, so I don't think one should withhold applause when one doesn't like the music, if the performance was good enough. If the composer comes on stage, that's the time to stop clapping, surely.


----------



## Chris

I remember hearing about the premiere of one of Arnold Bax's symphonies (can't remember which one). The audience cheered and clapped for the performance, then booed for the work itself.


----------



## Krummhorn

I would give a meager applause ... after all, the musician did spend (probably) enormous amounts of time in preparation for the piece, and that accomplishment should be awarded. 

Most professional performers will knows whether he or she did well ... When I am performing, I know if I nailed it not. I am my own worst critic.

Everyone has those bad days ... a cold, or allergies, can affect the musicians performance ... unfortunately, we, as performers, cannot predict when we are going to feel ill or be in a bad mood before we set the date for a performance. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Very Senior Member

It must surely depend upon why you didn't like the performance and how much you didn't like it. 

There's a potentially very wide spectrum of different possibilities here. At one extreme, I wouldn't clap; at the other I would. Somewhere in the middle I probably would not not clap, but make a luke-warm gesture as if to clap. I would not boo.


----------



## Yoshi

I would never boo, that's just silly. I usually just clap politely. The only time I didn't clap was when the performer himself was rude to the audience... that was an awkward concert.


----------



## Ravndal

Yoshi said:


> I would never boo, that's just silly. I usually just clap politely. The only time I didn't clap was when the performer himself was rude to the audience... that was an awkward concert.


What did he do that was rude?


----------



## Yoshi

Ravndal said:


> What did he do that was rude?


It was this solo pianist I saw years ago.
He stopped in the middle of a piece just to stand up and tell us we are forbidden to record him. He said it in very a angry way before he continued playing again. I didn't see anyone with a camera there!  Also, he would make us wait a long time between pieces while he looked for the right book with the right sheets, that was so weird. What made it worse was that he played every piece rushed and without any sense like he just wanted to leave the place. Those are the things I remember right now but after the concert me and the rest of the people didn't feel much like clapping :lol:.


----------



## Ravndal

Yoshi said:


> It was this solo pianist I saw years ago.
> He stopped in the middle of a piece just to stand up and tell us we are forbidden to record him. He said it in very a angry way before he continued playing again. I didn't see anyone with a camera there!  Also, he would make us wait a long time between pieces while he looked for the right book with the right sheets, that was so weird. What made it worse was that he played every piece rushed and without any sense like he just wanted to leave the place. Those are the things I remember right now but after the concert me and the rest of the people didn't feel much like clapping :lol:.


Haha wow. That is a real career-killer. Do you remember the name of the pianist?


----------



## arturo

I've never clapped after a performance I don't like by a professional group. Kids beginner concerts that I've had to attend I did clap, because it looked like they really tried. However, if a professional group plays horrendously or I just don't happen to enjoy their interpretation of the piece, I remain silent and leave.


----------



## Vesteralen

eorrific said:


> I've recently attended a concert that I don't like (and believe most weren't too thrilled about it either), but after the last movement ends, everyone just clapped and not a single person boo'ed. [It was like the orchestra didn't even bother for rehearsals]
> 
> What do you do if you're attending an outrageous performance? Do you polite clap at the end? Boo? Or clap in the middle of the performance? :lol:


What you're describing is, fortunately for me I guess, something I've never witnessed. It's hard to say what I'd do under those circumstances. Normally, I give at least tepid applause for the effort. But, if I knew there hadn't really been any effort......


----------



## Ravndal

arturo said:


> I've never clapped after a performance I don't like by a professional group. Kids beginner concerts that I've had to attend I did clap, because it looked like they really tried. However, if a professional group plays horrendously *or I just don't happen to enjoy their interpretation of the piece*, I remain silent and leave.


Is it fair to blame the orchestra if they didn't interpret it the way you'd like, or the way you're used to?


----------



## waldvogel

This isn't an easy question to answer.

It's so much easier to answer if the context is known... for example, if a 12-year-old kid at a local church flubs some notes and loses the rhythm a couple of times while playing the Schubert impromptus, I'd still applaud, of course. If Alfred Brendel did the same thing at a concert with a high admission charge, I'd be appalled.

If the orchestra and singers put on a fine performance of _The Flying Dutchman_, should I applaud at the end? Of course! But if the production features a lap dancer, laundry washed in buckets of blood, and a video screen showing two naked people slowly walking towards each other over and over again, mixed in with stock market quotes and weather reports... where do I boo? Naturally, the director was nowhere to be seen, leaving the cast and orchestra - who certainly didn't deserve it - to take the abuse.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

waldvogel said:


> This isn't an easy question to answer...
> 
> But if the production features a lap dancer, laundry washed in buckets of blood, and a video screen showing two naked people slowly walking towards each other over and over again, mixed in with stock market quotes and weather reports... where do I boo? Naturally, the director was nowhere to be seen, leaving the cast and orchestra - who certainly didn't deserve it - to take the abuse.


It is a bit tricky but, when the music stops, there are points when singers and other participants step forward and bow. That's when you clap (if you want to show your appreciation of their efforts), but at no other time (if you disapprove of the production). In an orchestral concert, it would be when the conductor bows, or when he/she signals the orchestra to stand. Sometimes, before that point, the conductor will signal for one or more members of the orchestra to stand by themselves - this is precisely so the audience can show their appreciation of that person.


----------



## Moira

I attend a lot of live music events. My clapping ranges from none at all to enthusiastic clapping with my arms in the air accompanied by whoops of delight. I have even been known to stand for an ovation, but fairly rarely by South African standards - we hand standing ovations out like party packs at a charity event for children - very freely.

Poor performance (other than one I should have been expecting - it's mean to attend a performance by David Helfgott and then to withhold applause because it is a poor performance, one knows up front that it is going to be) gets no applause at all.
Our local symphony orchestra has a brass section where several of the members need to practice more at home. I don't reward them with thunderous applause and if the whole orchestra suffers as a result it means that the powers that be need to address the situation.


----------



## Lenfer

*End.*
:tiphat:​


----------



## Guest

Moira said:


> clapping with my arms in the air accompanied by whoops of delight.


Moira, no offence intended but if you did this at a chamber concert in my part of the woods you would collect a lot of tut tuts and scowls. I wonder where this whooping came from it is so feminine but even young boys are doing it now


----------



## Guest

I only attend professional concerts, so they are at least competent, and if I don't particularly agree with an interpretation, then I have the respect to at least politely applaud. Booing or getting up and leaving during a performance would be the height of rudeness and juvenile behavior.


----------



## Bas

Politely applaud would be the best, yes. Boo'ing is a little silly, and rude, I think.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

You must remember that it isn't impolite to not clap after a bad performance.


----------



## moody

eorrific said:


> I've recently attended a concert that I don't like (and believe most weren't too thrilled about it either), but after the last movement ends, everyone just clapped and not a single person boo'ed. [It was like the orchestra didn't even bother for rehearsals]
> 
> What do you do if you're attending an outrageous performance? Do you polite clap at the end? Boo? Or clap in the middle of the performance? :lol:


Yes I do , but only with one hand.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> Is it fair to blame the orchestra if they didn't interpret it the way you'd like, or the way you're used to?


You are not blaming them, you are purely indicating that you didn't enjoy what you had payed to see.


----------



## Ravndal

Sure. But every orchestra interprets pieces differently, and most of the audience is aware of that. So to cut things short, why not just clap politely? You can't expect the orchestra to satisfy everyone.

And i say this because i feel it's rude to not clap, unless it's a terrible performance.


----------



## Lunasong

No need to boo; save it for sporting events for the opposing team. There are no opposing teams in music!


That said, I agree with CoAG above. One is not required to clap. We'd love to read your opinion in a scathing concert review on TC.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lunasong said:


> No need to boo; save it for sporting events for the opposing team. There are no opposing teams in music!
> 
> That said, I agree with CoAG above. One is not required to clap. We'd love to read your opinion in a scathing concert review on TC.


I have not recently been to a concert that deserves a scathing review, but I could review a performance I have watched on the internet of a fairly recent Opera Australia production of _Lakmé_ that I thought was appalling.


----------



## TresPicos

I always clap, but with various degrees of enthusiasm. 

I guess I might not have clapped for that rude pianist someone mentioned, but that's about it.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> Sure. But every orchestra interprets pieces differently, and most of the audience is aware of that. So to cut things short, why not just clap politely? You can't expect the orchestra to satisfy everyone.
> 
> And i say this because i feel it's rude to not clap, unless it's a terrible performance.


You mention the orchestra interpreting the music twice, it's the conductor who does the interpreting.
I heard an example today---the Ulster Orchestra were at the Proms ,the have a new conductor an American lady.
They started off with Chabrier's Espana and there was huge applause at the end, now I would have thought it was impossible to make this piece boring. But this woman managed to and if I had been there I certainly would have not applauded.
It's certainly not rude to fail to applaud. I hope you're not one of these people who moan all the way though your meal at a restaurant, but when the manager enquires as to whether you are happy you say :"Yes everything was fine,thankyou".


----------



## Ravndal

moody said:


> You mention the orchestra interpreting the music twice, it's the conductor who does the interpreting.
> I heard an example today---the Ulster Orchestra were at the Proms ,the have a new conductor an American lady.
> They started off with Chabrier's Espana and there was huge applause at the end, now I would have thought it was impossible to make this piece boring. But this woman managed to and if I had been there I certainly would have not applauded.
> It's certainly not rude to fail to applaud. *I hope you're not one of these people who moan all the way though your meal at a restaurant, but when the manager enquires as to whether you are happy you say :"Yes everything was fine,thankyou".*


But I am.

And it's retarded.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

I do that ambiguous hand movement thing where it's unclear whether or not I'm really clapping, and maybe if I'm feeling generous I'll commit to one audible *puhf* without any extra claps. Anyone know what I mean?



> I hope you're not one of these people who moan all the way though your meal at a restaurant, but when the manager enquires as to whether you are happy you say :"Yes everything was fine,thankyou".


I do this, except I don't complain during the meal either. Life's too short to get all upset about food and hold up waiters.


----------



## moody

regressivetransphobe said:


> I do that ambiguous hand movement thing where it's unclear whether or not I'm really clapping, and maybe if I'm feeling generous I'll commit to one audible *puhf* without any extra claps. Anyone know what I mean?
> 
> I do this, except I don't complain during the meal either. Life's too short to get all upset about food and hold up waiters.


Obviously you are wealthy, if you buy something in a store do you take it back or just keep it in case you inconvenience the serving staff ?


----------



## mamascarlatti

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I have not recently been to a concert that deserves a scathing review, but I could review a performance I have watched on the internet of a fairly recent Opera Australia production of _Lakmé_ that I thought was appalling.


Was it this? Tell me quick, and why it was appalling, so I can take it out of my shopping cart.


----------



## mamascarlatti

regressivetransphobe said:


> I do this, except I don't complain during the meal either. Life's too short to get all upset about food and hold up waiters.


I always give honest feedback. either way. Otherwise how is the restaurant going to know what they are doing wrong? They'll just lose customers and close. I think any waiter would rather have some "inconvenience" rather than lose his/her job.

Concerts are a bit different as they are more than a one-off.

Operas are difficult because of having to separate the music and the production. I did once boo at a terrible Regie production of Mazeppa and now I feel ashamed because it wasn't the fault of the perfectly good singers who were trapped in a directorial nightmare.


----------



## PetrB

If you have never heard the slightest smattering of applause, or a near absence of applause, it speaks volumes.

I have left only a few performances, the quality of playing being that irritating it would have added injury to the insult of having paid for the seat. Walking out on a performance is only effective if large numbers in the audience do so. [Otherwise it could appear the departing party simply had to leave urgently, to use the washroom, for example....

The only booing I've heard, and joined in the fray as participant, well, that was at the Opera (in the states), and it was not a bad neophyte singer, but a great and internationally known singer who was clearly just 'phoning in' the performance - they were totally uninterested and not at all invested in delivering a performance. They only 'worked' at all during their solos, were plainly laid back during duos or ensemble pieces: that one was only interested in working if the spotlight was solely on them, and it was plain to the audience that was exactly what was happening. [That singer, now deceased, had a reputation for being 'best' in recital  ]

Otherwise, I don't believe I would boo, but would leave the hall. It is rude to play so badly that it is clearly unprepared, and to 'deliver' that to an audience who have gone out of their way to pay and attend - far ruder than being an audience member who walks out.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

mamascarlatti said:


> Was it this? Tell me quick, and why it was appalling, so I can take it out of my shopping cart.


Yes that. The acting was terrible. It was basically just walking around the stage moving their arms (some of the arm movements I guess are appropriate for the character Lakmé though). Really painful to watch. Emma Matthews' facial expressions just seemed either to be an awkward smile or an awkwardly worried expression which again was not pleasing to the eyes. The singing was good most of the time, the orchestra was nothing special and the costumes and set designs were spectacular although far too distracting from the plot. In my opinion the singing, orchestral playing and acting are much more important than the costumes and scenery nd in this production they seemed to do the opposite which I really did not enjoy. That is just my opinion, I don't know what you would think of it though so I would suggest you watch some excerpts of find some other reviews before you make up your mind.

Personally I am not a fan of Opera Australia. Their acting usually looks very unnatural and boring, the orchestra is never amazing and they spend too much money on the sets and costumes. Their repertoire never interests me either and their tickets are awfully expensive.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

moody said:


> Obviously you are wealthy, if you buy something in a store do you take it back or just keep it in case you inconvenience the serving staff ?


I'm not starving on the streets, but I'm not wealthy. On the contrary, being **** about food is an entitled way to behave and suggests a life of relative privilege. I'll take it up with staff if there's some severe error, but otherwise I don't like acting spoiled. Being a waiter/waitress _sucks_, you know.

Of course, people are entitled to whine about every little mistake if they pay. I'm not gonna tell people how to conduct themselves.

Edit: for christ sake, I didn't mean A N A L in a vulgar way, forum.


----------



## moody

regressivetransphobe said:


> I'm not starving on the streets, but I'm not wealthy. On the contrary, being **** about food is an entitled way to behave and suggests a life of relative privilege. I'll take it up with staff if there's some severe error, but otherwise I don't like acting spoiled. Being a waiter/waitress _sucks_, you know.
> 
> Of course, people are entitled to whine about every little mistake if they pay. I'm not gonna tell people how to conduct themselves.
> 
> Edit: for christ sake, I didn't mean A N A L in a vulgar way, forum.


If being a waiter is such a lousy job, don't do it. But having owned a restaurant let me tell you that as long as the food is good they make a lot on tips.
Your remark about being **** and being entitled (whatever that means for goodness sake !) is hardly worth mentioning---but I have.
The day that the provider says to me "Our service, etc was only 60% so I'm only going to charge you 60% " then I'll find that acceptable.
Apart from that I'm about the least spoiled person you could meet.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

If I have attended a particularly bad performance I just clap very... VERY... Slowly


----------



## anasazi

TrazomGangflow said:


> If I have attended a particularly bad performance I just clap very... VERY... Slowly


That's good. I like that. Unfortunately, I am guilty of clapping too much at bad performances. It seems to be contagious you know. Nearly every thing I hear, gets a STANDING ovation no less. I guess people are feeling fortunate that there are still these concerts. Can we afford to be too critical?


----------



## Novelette

If the performance is very bad, I won't clap at all.

But usually, I will. I've performed badly myself, despite much preparation, so I usually try to give the musicians the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## ahammel

I don't think I've ever attended a performance so bad as to not merit even polite applause, but in the event that I do I suppose I won't clap. I've caught myself applauding YouTube videos a few times.

I can't imagine booing a performer who has at least taken the time to show up and play some music unless he or she was throwing things at the audience or something. Booing an interpretation you don't like is in the same category as abusing the referee at a sporting event for a call you don't like, for my money.

Also: "Wooooooooooo!" No. Don't do that.


----------



## BlazeGlory

Not if I'm holding a bag of popcorn and a soda.


----------



## Bone

Polite golf clap. I always acknowledge my appreciation for whatever degree of preparation a courageous ensemble or individual are willing to demonstrate, even when I don't particularly enjoy it.


----------



## GrahDon

I've only been in this situation once, it was with an newly formed local orchestra who were having a lot of trouble keeping in tune. That said I gave them full applause for attempting Griegs 'In The Hall of the Mountain King' and not collapsing into complete chaos.


----------



## Ryan

I clap when my cat finishes eating her food, I don't have to like it, but by God I will respect it


----------



## drpraetorus

one or two light claps. Just to be middling polite


----------



## MagneticGhost

Of course I clap rubbish performances - I'm British!
I also thank the waitress who's given me rubbish service and apologise to the person who's done me wrong.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have read that rival opera factions would try to disrupt performances during the 18th century so if that's true then at least things have improved since. 

It seems that certain composers could be quite sardonic about the reaction a new work got - this from Bizet in 1869:

"My symphony went very well: first movement: a round of applause, then hisses, then a catcall. Andante: a round of applause. Finale: applause, three times repeated, hisses, three or four catcalls. In short, a success..."


----------



## Nevohteeb

I've had the good fortune, not to have been to a really bad performance (knock on wood), but I've been to concerts, where the composer is not a favourite. There, I applaud the musicians technique, and talent. When I go to the Marlboro Music Festival, in Vermont, I know that I won't get a bad performance. There are just some composers, that I like more than others. Not to say that the person next to me, doesn't think that Krenek, isn't the greatest thing since white bread, so, I applaud enthusiastically for the musicians.


----------



## deinoslogos

Depends. If I'm just not feeling the performance and it just doesn't move me, I will clap politely. If the performers are literally sloppy or out of sync, if it seems like they just haven't put in the effort needed to put on a good performance, then they are basically robbing me of my money. In that case I will not clap. 

Other aspects also need to be considered i.e. is it a student performance or a professional performance?


----------



## Marisol

It must find it really bad for me not to clap after a performance.

Should you clap between parts? 
After an aria? 
And what about cheering or booing?
Should you clap after the performance of a religious work?

Often the performer has his ideas about it and sometimes expresses this before the performance.

Clapping is but one thing about the whole concert going etiquette. Some things I agree with others make me feel blessed when I listen to a classical piece in the comfort of my home.

One thing I can personally do without is that irritating playing of the national anthem(s) when there is a visiting orchestra from another country.

One time I attended a concert and the orchestra found it necessary to play "God bless America". 
Yuk!


----------



## Guest

I never clap if I feel the performance is under par, and I have been known to shout "Rubbish!" when I think the work (maybe well played) is rubbish. A case in point was a Philip Glass 'string quartet' I heard in a live concert (sandwiched between two _real_ string quartets by Haydn and Bartok).
But no, if a work (for which I am paying) is poorly performed I tend to dream about that Hannibal Lecture film where he kidnaps the miscreant (in the film I have in mind, the second flautist), murders him and then serves him up for dinner to the Orchestra's sponsors.


----------



## deggial

Marisol said:


> Should you clap between parts?
> After an aria?
> And what about cheering or booing?
> Should you clap after the performance of a religious work?


recently I found myself clapping after an aria that I thought was aced by the performer but I chickened out when others didn't seem inclined to join me... so I'm rather clap-happy and would clap after anything I enjoyed if I had my way.

I actually never cheer or boo and I don't particularly like standing either. I just clap extra hard and smile proportionally with the amount of enjoyment I got out of it.

it never occurred to me *not* to clap after a religious work but then I'm not religious.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure if I've said this before, but I'll be damned if I follow the sheep and stand up at 'the right moment' in that Handel oratorio whose title escapes me for the moment.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> I'm not sure if I've said this before, but I'll be damned if I follow the sheep and stand up at 'the right moment' in that Handel oratorio whose title escapes me for the moment.


But would you really enjoy being the focus of condemnatory or amused glances? Wouldn't it spoil it for you?


----------



## deggial

Ingenue said:


> But would you really enjoy being the focus of condemnatory or amused glances? Wouldn't it spoil it for you?


it's happened to me lots of times, both with opera and rock gigs and I've bewildered friends with my restraint. I can't be bothered to cheer, stand or throw my body around in a wild fashion just because I'm having a good time... but I will laugh out loud if it's a comedy (done right) or if the singer is intentionally funny (at rock gigs).


----------

